# CBBT first island



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Went with Ric this mourning to the first island. Man is that a long paddle. We launched a few minutes after 6am during slack high tide and watched the sun rising in the lower sky.
Three of us made the trip and we all paced ourselfs on the paddle out. The paddle took 45 minutes for Ric and one Hour for me. 3 -31/2 miles.
Once we made it to the island we regrouped and started fishing. When we got to the end (over the tunnel) we watched a boat fight a 44" black drum. The current was a little rough for my liking, so I stayed by the front of the island for awhile. After about an hour I started working my way back toward skinny water while Ric and Calvin (Calvin is from the TF board) stayed and played. At around 10:30 I got a call from Ric stating that he had caught a big Black drum that drug him and his yak around for 30 minutes. I will leave the details for Ric to post. 
I managed one 17" c&r striper and several flounder hook ups with none landed. The striper was caught on a minnow that I had only a foot in the water while I crossed the First small boat channel. I had just received the call from Ric when the schoolie hit the bait and had to put Ric on hold to pull the fish in.
Everyone was on dry ground by 1pm. Sleep should not be a problem for us tonight (except for Ric who will be dreaming about his big fish).
Its a long paddle but if you pick the right conditions it can be rewarding just to make the trip. For me I knew I could make the paddle but I had to prove it to myself. If conditions are right I will do it again.

Robert


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

great report!Anxiously waitin fer Ric the Machine ta report.........he don't ever believe in going small.....wish I coulda made tha paddle......will make it eventually..........did my own lil fishin fer tha window


----------

